# What pad do you use with your Barefoot Tahoe Saddle?



## pmaehj (Jan 10, 2013)

Just bought a Barefoot Tahoe and am interested in what others are using for a pad with theirs?


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Barefoot Cheyenne. I use the Equipedic pad with it. My mare is VERY happy with the pad. It works very well with Barefoot saddles, and my Barefoot saddle dealer recommended it even though she didn't sell them. I have been using it all the time for over a year and it is still an awesome, awesome pad.


----------



## pmaehj (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the 8300 HAF pad on the way! Can't wait to use it!


----------

